# Nikon D7200 30 min recording limit



## kelkin

As mentioned in another post, I'm getting married in a few weeks and due to restrictions on the cruise line of where and when their photographers are permitted to take wedding pictures for us, I invested in a Nikon D7200 and some other equipment to fill in the void so we can take our own pics as well. One of my intentions since the cruise line doesn't offer a videographer was to place my 7200 on a tripod and video record our ceremony. I just learned about the 30 minute per recording limit and researched why it exists, so now I need to figure out if there is a way around it. I did see a firmware hack for the 7000 but not for the 7200, and not sure I'd want to do that anyway. Does anyone have any creative way around the 30 min limit?

Would a wireless shutter remote allow me to stop and restart the video recording if I had to discretely do it from the alter?
-Keith



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH

The image sensor heats up the longer it is continuously used.
The hotter the image sensor gets the more thermal image noise it produces. So Nikon has a 30 minute time limit for making video.

Since video is just a long series of still images that have a quite short exposure time you need to use a higher ISO setting to shoot indoors. Note that the camera doesn't open and close the mechanical shutter to shoot stills for video, the camera just turns the image sensor on and off but is is on more than it is off - so it heats up.


----------



## Braineack

start a new video every 30minutes once the file finishes saving.


----------



## kelkin

KmH said:


> The image sensor heats up the longer it is continuously used.
> The hotter the image sensor gets the more thermal image noise it produces. So Nikon has a 30 minute time limit for making video.
> 
> Since video is just a long series of still images that have a quite short exposure time you need to use a higher ISO setting to shoot indoors. Note that the camera doesn't open and close the mechanical shutter to shoot stills for video, the camera just turns the image sensor on and off but is is on more than it is off - so it heats up.



I thought the 30 minute limit had to do with the official designation as a camcorder vs camera and tariffs imposed thereof? 

In the middle of a ceremony it's going to be hard to restart the recording, unless a wireless shutter remote will act as a stop and start button; does anyone know if it will?
Thanks


----------



## fmw

I've always been on the side of using the right tool for the job.  A DSLR can make videos but it isn't really a video camera.  Perhaps acquiring a dedicated video camera would be a better idea.


----------



## 480sparky

kelkin said:


> ........ I just learned about the 30 minute per recording limit.........so now I need to figure out if there is a way around it...........



Buy a camcorder.


----------



## DarkShadow

Camcorder.


----------



## SquarePeg

kelkin said:


> As mentioned in another post, I'm getting married in a few weeks and due to restrictions on the cruise line of where and when their photographers are permitted to take wedding pictures for us, I invested in a Nikon D7200 and some other equipment to fill in the void so we can take our own pics as well. One of my intentions since the cruise line doesn't offer a videographer was to place my 7200 on a tripod and video record our ceremony. I just learned about the 30 minute per recording limit and researched why it exists, so now I need to figure out if there is a way around it. I did see a firmware hack for the 7000 but not for the 7200, and not sure I'd want to do that anyway. Does anyone have any creative way around the 30 min limit?
> 
> Would a wireless shutter remote allow me to stop and restart the video recording if I had to discretely do it from the alter?
> -Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Don't try to do this yourself.  You're getting married!  If there is ever a time to be in the moment and not thinking about other stuff, the ceremony is it.  Are you having guests at the ceremony?  Definitely delegate this one.


----------



## kelkin

SquarePeg said:


> kelkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned in another post, I'm getting married in a few weeks and due to restrictions on the cruise line of where and when their photographers are permitted to take wedding pictures for us, I invested in a Nikon D7200 and some other equipment to fill in the void so we can take our own pics as well. One of my intentions since the cruise line doesn't offer a videographer was to place my 7200 on a tripod and video record our ceremony. I just learned about the 30 minute per recording limit and researched why it exists, so now I need to figure out if there is a way around it. I did see a firmware hack for the 7000 but not for the 7200, and not sure I'd want to do that anyway. Does anyone have any creative way around the 30 min limit?
> 
> Would a wireless shutter remote allow me to stop and restart the video recording if I had to discretely do it from the alter?
> -Keith
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to do this yourself.  You're getting married!  If there is ever a time to be in the moment and not thinking about other stuff, the ceremony is it.  Are you having guests at the ceremony?  Definitely delegate this one.
Click to expand...


I agree, I'm not going to set myself up for distraction, I wouldn't bother at all then. I want a solution where I can hit record and walk away, I do have an old MiniDV camcorder but... 'Eh.. Maybe I'll look into buying a digital camcorder just for the occasion, just something to get by.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

You may want to look into renting one (or more!) instead of buying.  If 30-minute+ videos needs are for this one, single event, renting would be much more economical.


----------



## kelkin

480sparky said:


> You may want to look into renting one (or more!) instead of buying.  If 30-minute+ videos needs are for this one, single event, renting would be much more economical.



I'm kind of thinking of getting a GoPro and throwing it up on the tripod, I know it's no camcorder but since there's no one to manage it, point, zoom, etc... And it's just going to sit with the aisle and alter in frame... I think it'll suffice and I'll be able to use it on some of the activities. I wasn't expecting to videotape the wedding so anything I do get is a bonus at this point. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442

Get two or better three GoPro. At least then you will have some footage to splice into something interesting. Few are going to want to watch the ceremony video from one spot.

Put battery operated recorders on yourself and the bride and run a mic to the face. Pull sound from the console if the location has one and record that as well. With decent sound you can use a few Phones to make the video, just need about 8gb for every hour of video at 1080p.


----------



## kelkin

Dave442 said:


> Get two or better three GoPro. At least then you will have some footage to splice into something interesting. Few are going to want to watch the ceremony video from one spot.
> 
> Put battery operated recorders on yourself and the bride and run a mic to the face. Pull sound from the console if the location has one and record that as well. With decent sound you can use a few Phones to make the video, just need about 8gb for every hour of video at 1080p.



That is a pretty cool idea, just costly and I have a feeling that if I even suggest my fiancé clip a GoPro to get gown the dirty looks I'll get lol. But... If there is a way to do it discreetly I think that would be an awesome idea! Hmmmm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave442

kelkin said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get two or better three GoPro. At least then you will have some footage to splice into something interesting. Few are going to want to watch the ceremony video from one spot.
> 
> Put battery operated recorders on yourself and the bride and run a mic to the face. Pull sound from the console if the location has one and record that as well. With decent sound you can use a few Phones to make the video, just need about 8gb for every hour of video at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pretty cool idea, just costly and I have a feeling that if I even suggest my fiancé clip a GoPro to get gown the dirty looks I'll get lol. But... If there is a way to do it discreetly I think that would be an awesome idea! Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


The voice recorders are very discrete. Just a simple voice recorder, add a lavalier mic. For the bride it usually requires taping it to the body and running the mic wire up and taping it down near the face - sometimes it is easier to just skip that and just drop one in the grooms jacket pocket and use a simple lav mic. I have a couple of these and you just turn them on and forget them (after checking the sound is OK with a couple short recordings while dressing).


----------



## fmw

kelkin said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to look into renting one (or more!) instead of buying.  If 30-minute+ videos needs are for this one, single event, renting would be much more economical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of thinking of getting a GoPro and throwing it up on the tripod, I know it's no camcorder but since there's no one to manage it, point, zoom, etc... And it's just going to sit with the aisle and alter in frame... I think it'll suffice and I'll be able to use it on some of the activities. I wasn't expecting to videotape the wedding so anything I do get is a bonus at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Probably a bad idea.  I can't imagine shooting a wedding with a extreme wide angle lens.


----------



## 480sparky

fmw said:


> kelkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to look into renting one (or more!) instead of buying.  If 30-minute+ videos needs are for this one, single event, renting would be much more economical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of thinking of getting a GoPro and throwing it up on the tripod, I know it's no camcorder but since there's no one to manage it, point, zoom, etc... And it's just going to sit with the aisle and alter in frame... I think it'll suffice and I'll be able to use it on some of the activities. I wasn't expecting to videotape the wedding so anything I do get is a bonus at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably a bad idea.  I can't imagine shooting a wedding with a extreme wide angle lens.
Click to expand...


Get one that shoots 4k and crop it down.  Produce as a 1080p file.  Easy peasy.


----------

